# Need to fix harness



## legoman786 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey guys,

My 98 Altima had the engine swapped @ 150K miles by the previous owner. It's all good and working, otherwise I would have never bought the car in the first place.  

There is, however, one slight repair I need to do before the engine swap is 100% complete.

The engine if from an Alty that sported an automatic trans, and my Alty is a 5-speed. There are one set of plugs on both the trans and engine that do not fit. These set of wires tell the motor that there is a trans hooked up to it and tells my reverse lights to work.



> This plug contains two black wires, one black and yellow and the other black and white. After you have cut the plug off, take these two wires and strip them back enough to reveal the copper wiring, then take the wiring and wrap it into the other. This will short the connection so the starter will start the car without looking for “Park” or some other gear. This is more for those of you who have not done a wiring harness swap.
> 
> On connecting the reverse lights, there is one lone plug that comes from around the underside of the manual transmission. You need to cut this plug off to reveal four wires: a blue wire, a blue/red wire, a blue/white wire, and a lone black wire. They can be seen here on this diagram (thanks to YouCantCatchMe for the diagram):
> 
> ...


I found the plug coming off the trans, but I have absolutely no idea where the other plug is. Maybe somebody here can help me out. All of my mechanic friends and doing both school and work, so no one is available to help me anytime soon.

Thanks

PS: Quote is from Nissanclub.com, Post #7. I would register there and ask on that forum, but their registration forms are broken all to hell.


----------



## legoman786 (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok guys, I had the help of All-Data and found exactly which plugs, and their locations, I need to mate.

Those plugs are E204, the inhibitor switch for A/T, and E216, just a normal switch for M/T.

Those of you who have diagrams handy, you can see both of these on the secondary engine harness.

Now, I have to take a trip under the hood and find the E204 plug as I already found the E216 plug.


----------



## legoman786 (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok guys... I'm a little confused here.

I have 3 plugs total so far that have not been connected. One of them is the switch coming from the trans (E216), and the other 2 are coming from the main harness.

One is gray (this one for sure is E204), and the other is reddish.

Now, in the engine swap FAQ, by Red Lion, he states that the plug coming off the harness should only have 7 wires. Well, as I stated, I have a 9 wire (E204) and a 7 wire plug (unknown).

Can anybody verify before I start cutting through wires that should have been left alone?

EDIT: Here's some pics

E216

E204

Unknown Plug


----------



## legoman786 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey guys... I don't understand...

I wired it all up correctly, according to Red Lion's FAQ, and still no-go. 

My backup lights don't work, my SES light is still on, and I hope to God that I didn't screw anything up in the process.

If my SES light stays on, I can understand, because the engine is out of an automatic Alty and my Alty is a 5-speed. So, the ECU's may be coded differently.

At least, my backup lights should work. It's just a simple switch. That's what bugs me.


----------



## legoman786 (Oct 19, 2006)

I went to Auto Zone and got the code checked.

It's only one code of P1706, the park/neutral position switch... Which is rather funny, because mine's a 5-speed. I shouldn't be getting that code.


----------

